# DARPA 'exascale' supercomputer in the works



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

DARPA 'exascale' supercomputer in the works.

*The Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency will develop an exascale supercomputer, as Moore's Law and conventional computing designs begin hitting a wall, the government agency said Friday.*

Exascale is 10^18 power! That is nine orders of magnitude faster in terms of exaflops faster than gigaflops, where each new order of magnitude is a power of 2 faster than the previous. Petascale computing already exists at the supercomputer level, and is three orders of magnitude slower than an exascale processor.

-- Tom


----------

